# Chemical Guys-UK Order - Almost there!



## rob_ (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi DW,

A question for you all, has anyone had problems with their CG-UK orders recently? 

I placed my order with them 9 working days ago and paid for p&p, I received 50% of my order today with no explanation about the other 50%, no e-mail or phone call!! :wall: 

I did phone CG-UK yesterday and spoke to David (I think) who said they are having staff problems... If CG-UK concentrated on customer service a bit more, I don’t think people would mind, relate to and understand about the delay if they were quite simply kept informed of the situation, and progress of their order.

It has to be said that Chemical Guys products work really well for me, easy and quick to apply, wipes off just as easily delivering a deep wet look shine on my Race Blue paint. All my neighbours comment on the way it looks asking what products I use. I do promote CG products but I also tell them about the customer service (or lack of it) I have received.

Looking forward to your comments good or bad....

Cheers

Rob

Skoda Octavia vRS | 200ps | Race Blue Estate


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

Exactly the same as the Hex Logic Group Buy they said would start up again. Nothing ever happened so I got them somewhere else


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

I recently ordered some gear and eventually got it after about 5 emails asking where it was, the service and communication throughout was nothing short of a disgrace.

Being a sponsor I expected much better , it was my first order and certainly my last. I ordered some gear off another trader at the same time and received within 2 days , it took almost 2 weeks to get my gear from chemical guys.

You live and learn


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

I wanted to get some pads on the group buy but noticed nothing ever happened about it and a fair few other people did


----------



## puckacostello (Apr 1, 2010)

A few weeks ago I placed and order and it was dispatched around 6 days after due to holidays or something that wasn't stated on checkout.
missing items in the package with a replacement item and a cover note to say that when the item I had order was in stock they would send it out which they did around a week later so not bad service from them there at all! 

All companies have there ups and downs and good and bad months, 
I know it's not really an excuse but I've always had excellent dealings with cg-UK and will order from them again 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

I had this late summer time last year, got few bits of an order, a few wrong bits, took emails and emails to figure out that they didn't even have in stock what I wanted, was very frustrating


----------



## chrisgreen (Mar 30, 2012)

Only ordered from them a couple of times, and while they have been helpful, I have been put off ordering again by their slowness in dispatching items that are allegedly in stock, and the protracted time (nearly a month) taken to issue a refund after I returned a faulty item. 

I now buy my CG items via other traders rather than direct.


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

Last year I ordered twice from them and both times something was missing. Before I placed first order I called them to make sure everything was in stock, they confirmed yes all here and will be dispatched next day. Part of that order turn up week later and second part 2 weeks later. Some strange excuses and not professional at all
They are useless and I don't use or deal with business like that.



rob_ said:


> Hi DW,
> 
> A question for you all, has anyone had problems with their CG-UK orders recently?
> 
> ...


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

luckily i have a CG stockist a few miles from where i live so i can escape this issue but it sounds an absolute shambles and the amount of people that have had trouble with orders is shocking, i think they must concentrate all their energy on making videos for youtube


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

this is an all too familiar story, i was a victim of the same poor communication, broken promises and lies.

I wont order direct from them again.


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

They are nightmare. I've ordered bulk hexlogics for my work a few times an the order rarely turned up on time. One took 2 weeks.


----------



## mdswente (Sep 24, 2010)

No problems for me...

I emailed before placing an order just to check a few things. I got a reply pretty much straight away around 10pm. Who stays up at that time if they don't care? Anyway the items turned up ok and within a reasonable time.


----------



## rob_ (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you all for your comments (11) and views (590).

Hip, hip hooray, the last 50% of my order arrived today  ! 
Only 13 working days since placing my order :doublesho !!

This will be my last order from CG-UK. Shame, good products and great brand.

Thanks again for your comments

Rob

Skoda Octavia vRS | 200ps | Race Blue Estate


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

you can still buy their products but from different supplier who actually cares about customers, never again directly from CG



rob_ said:


> Thank you all for your comments (11) and views (590).
> 
> Hip, hip hooray, the last 50% of my order arrived today  !
> Only 13 working days since placing my order :doublesho !!
> ...


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

I had an issue before where the payment system wouldn't accept my money.









After a few attempts I gave up and ordered elsewhere.

Another time the order was dispatched, but the guy called our house to let me know one of the items was out of stock. Offering a refund or to send it once it was in stock. I'd class that as good service to be fair.


----------



## retroruss (Apr 24, 2010)

mattsbmw said:


> this is an all too familiar story, i was a victim of the same poor communication, broken promises and lies.
> 
> I wont order direct from them again.


+1 same here


----------



## Mike1975 (Nov 7, 2012)

Not looking good for me I just ordered a full set of hex logic of them this morning doh!


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Mike as per Pm prior to your order our pad delivery will be here Friday 
If anyone else has any problems drop me a pm and we are new than happy to offer a gesture of goodwill

Just a note to say that if something is out of stock it will show on the site as being out of stock just below the price


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

An email will also be going out to anyone affected with an excellent offer to make up for any hassles


----------



## MRH72 (Mar 22, 2012)

Ordered off them twice...**** ups both times..14 days to arrive..items missing etc

Not good


----------



## weemaco (Jul 16, 2012)

Called up today guys are a breeze to deal with.


----------



## graeme210375 (Dec 26, 2009)

Never had any issues with CG. Always had great service


----------



## bobsabuilder (Dec 25, 2011)

Used them in the past and had good quick service from them.


----------



## rossmuir1978 (Sep 29, 2009)

Never mail ordered - but guy in shop is very helpful.


----------



## Sh1ner (May 19, 2012)

Used CG twice. Both times it took an age for the stuff to appear. The first time due to lack of stock. Not indicated on the inaccurate website by the way and I had to mail to find out what was going on. Even then the response was next day. The second time because no one bothered to post it.
It is only sticking it in a bag and sticking on the label. Nothing difficult. Lets face it the computer does the paperwork and stock keeping. 
I complained and was told I would receive a postage refund but that did not appear either.
As much as I like Hex-Logic pads I gave up and buy elsewhere and if asked I now recommend others to do the same.
I fail to see why items ordered online before a cut off time are not shipped same day. If I go to a shop I expect to walk out with the stuff if it is in stock so why should online be any different. If for some reason it is not in stock then it is surely up to the seller to keep you in the picture so you can at least be organised if they are not.
Of all the sellers I have dealt with Elite Car Care have been a model of customer service. Everytime I have ordered I have been kept up to speed with progress e-mails and the items have arrived next day.
One time there was an unforseen problem with the product in the bottle, not the service, I e-mailed and I received replacement product by the next day at no cost to me.
That is how to do it and retain your customers.
There is no excuse for rubbish service.


----------



## Drunkenalan (Jan 14, 2013)

i have placed 4 online orders since the start of december, had to email about two, i ordered some stuff on on the 7th jan then some other bits on the 14th, the 14th order turned up first!! so i emailed, Dave was very apologetic and the order followed almost a week later.

I dont mind if you have problems or are awaiting stock, i would like to be kept informed thats all. its not like its life and death stuff. just be open and honest, i think people will appreciate that more than an apology


----------



## anniehaslam123 (Mar 5, 2013)

I placed an order two weeks ago for some snow foam, e-mailed them, replied they are waiting stock..........as I am for delivery (still)
Only ordered direct cos I found a coupon here


----------



## DS3Harro (Sep 4, 2011)

Same as a lot of other people, ordered 3 items, all in stock on 14th June, I got 2 just before a month. Last item was now out of stock on website, emailed to cancel the last item as couldn't be bothered waiting any longer. 

No reply from them. Emailed again on 31st July and got email back from David straight away, saying he had been out of the country and the email must have been missed... Hows that my problem? He told me the item had just come back in stock and mine was now at post office to be delivered next day. Told him if the order had already been sent, then once it got here I would be sending it back. 

He never replied to that. Item turned up yesterday, Im not even going to open it, Emailed them back saying im going to be returning it, for a full refund, including the postage, and im not paying the 20% restock fee, again no reply so far, and I don't really expect one.

One and a half months, without a single email explaining why, and they cant be bothered to answer most the emails you send to them.

Lesson learned, CG UK have poor service, im sick of company's on the internet treating people like S**t.

They all need to read the Distance Selling Regulations.


----------



## Wingnuts (Sep 3, 2012)

This is the 3rd thread on how bad their customer service is so I hope they get the point 

Plus I have read far to many posts saying "we missed your email"


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

Wingnuts said:


> This is the 3rd thread on how bad their customer service is so I hope they get the point
> 
> Plus I have read far to many posts saying "we missed your email"


you are right, but they dont seem to be listening.


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

i paid £75 to them for a detailin course 2moro. and they ignored all my emails until i emailed saying i would contact paypal for a refund unless you reply with answers. so going along 2moro and hope its worth it. if there a bunch on monkeys are its not a proper high standard detailing course i'll be asking for a refund


----------



## STUOOBY (Dec 26, 2012)

heu guys. just a heads up. i was there today for the detailing course. well worth it. and they have some range of stock. 2 guys were great. i guess there just so busy thats why its taking you so long.


----------



## DS3Harro (Sep 4, 2011)

STUOOBY said:


> heu guys. just a heads up. i was there today for the detailing course. well worth it. and they have some range of stock. 2 guys were great. i guess there just so busy thats why its taking you so long.


Ok. but them being busy isn't my problem. They should hire more staff. If they are too busy to even reply to emails then they shouldn't be trading online. Theres lots of places online that are a lot busier, and they still manage to reply to you and send your items before one and a half months.


----------

